# Attaching Stop Work Notice



## D a v e W (Apr 5, 2010)

Ok this should be a interesting response. What method by which do you attach Stop Work Notice to a building/structure. For example; duct tape, scotch tape, glue gun, glue stick, paper clip, nail gun, staple gun, 6d cooler, nail by hammer, etc.  The question has been rasied about danage to the structure, glue left behind by tape, holes in the wall or structure. Looking for everyone's thoughts or current practices. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Inspector Gift (Apr 6, 2010)

How about a 10" Gutter Nail to the front door?   (yes, I've seen it done.)


----------



## RickAstoria (Apr 6, 2010)

Yeah but I would be a real weenie by using a rail road spike or any one of those spikes used on those wooden docks used in Astoria.    

Howdy Terre. Going to have fun on Thursday classes going over Residential Building Codes with our local Building Inspector in Astoria. (Building Inspector not the official Building Official). Terre, you'll know who I'm talking about.


----------



## cboboggs (Apr 6, 2010)

We use either staples or clear packing tape. It really depends on the project and the surface the placard will be attached to. If the contractor is present, the stop work order is also accompanied by a uniformed police officer to keep the peace. We try not to post them whenever possible.


----------



## cda (Apr 6, 2010)

staple to gc's head, no damage to building, and gc may get the message????


----------



## jim baird (Apr 6, 2010)

by common sense only, including one or more of items on your list.


----------



## Mule (Apr 6, 2010)

On a structure that may get comments about the way we attach the notice we try to find someplace to slide the notice so that it is in a location noticable. Take a picture of it.

Now if it's on a structure where you couldn't tell or it's not going to damage anything, we will staple it but we still take a picture.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 6, 2010)

Depends on the stage of construction. Staple if in the framing or non-finished drywall stage. Taped on a window if installed, glass is pretty easy to clean.


----------



## Bootleg (Apr 6, 2010)

Face to face with my business card I find works the best or if no one is on site I staple the stop work order with my business card with a desk stapler and take a photo.


----------



## Alias (Apr 6, 2010)

Duct tape.  I try to find a spot where it will not damage the project, like the chain link gate at the last one(reroof).  We have high winds here, usually daily, and things have a tendency to fly away if not taped securely.

Sue, living on the frontier


----------



## FredK (Apr 6, 2010)

Well the back side of ours has the same stuff as peal and stick glue.  It is divided off in small sections(6-7) so that it can be applied.  Mostly I try to find a window on the door or next to it to apply it too.  Depending on how I feel depends on how many strips I pull off.  Usually one will  hold and in some cases I'll apply a fail sticker to the ends depending on if the wind blows.

Also there's a door tag that gets attached to the door handle or if screen door telling them what needs to be done.  (apply for permit, etc...)

Mostly there is a good chance the owner/contractor is around and a face-to-face with the business card and door tag gets the job done.

Once back in the office it's gets entered as a code case and letter sent to registered owner the same day.  Follow-up depends on what happens after that.


----------



## jar546 (Apr 6, 2010)

We use a Hilti gun and fire it into the foundation or nail it through the siding.


----------



## RJJ (Apr 6, 2010)

Depends on what level of Pi** off I am in! Should never have to issue a stop work order. But sometimes one must.


----------



## peach (Apr 6, 2010)

Attach it however you want to.. if the contractor or owner wants to take it down.. they will.


----------



## JBI (Apr 6, 2010)

Mostly small pieces of duct tape. Have been known to use staple gun. If using a 'peel-and-stick', I try to only use the corners... unless I'm pi$$ed off, then they get the whole thing peeled off!


----------



## TimNY (Apr 7, 2010)

Staple gun, unless I can;t find a way to attach it to the exterior without damaging something.. then clear packing tape, generally on the inside of a window with the placard visible to the exterior.


----------



## D a v e W (Apr 7, 2010)

Well I guess we are going to try packing tape and see what's left behind or the desk stapler (smaller staple). As the artist says, I have a whole lot of canvas to experiment on. Thanks everyone for your input!


----------



## doyt (Apr 8, 2010)

Gee as I recall only the Building Official can issue a Stop Work Order.  So it's his responsibility to contact the owner of the project and the general contractor and inform them of such order.  A letter should be generated and mailed by regular and certified mail to the owner and GC and then followed up with phone calls stating the reasons of the stop work order.  If the property has to be posted it should be done in any non-destructive manner-----I prefer a copy of the letter be placed in a plastic page protector and taped to the window or door using scotch tape.  At that point if the weather, owner or GC rips it down it doesn't matter, you have followed the proper procedure.


----------



## D a v e W (Apr 9, 2010)

doyt said:
			
		

> Gee as I recall only the Building Official can issue a Stop Work Order. So it's his responsibility to contact the owner of the project and the general contractor and inform them of such order. A letter should be generated and mailed by regular and certified mail to the owner and GC and then followed up with phone calls stating the reasons of the stop work order. If the property has to be posted it should be done in any non-destructive manner-----I prefer a copy of the letter be placed in a plastic page protector and taped to the window or door using scotch tape. At that point if the weather, owner or GC rips it down it doesn't matter, you have followed the proper procedure.


doyt,

I am posting the code section (06 IRC) you are citing in case you do not have it. All the neccessary info is on our "Stop Notice", I was only looking for attachment methods used by other AHJ's, thanks for your thoughts. Also ours actually has a misdemeanor section stated on it so you do not remove it.

*SECTION R114  STOP WORK ORDER*
​


*R114.1 Notice to owner. *Upon notice from the building official that work on any building or structure is being prosecuted

contrary to the provisions of this code or in an unsafe and dangerous manner, such work shall be immediately stopped. The

stop work order shall be in writing and shall be given to the owner of the property involved, or to the owner’s agent or to the

person doing the work and shall state the conditions under which work will be permitted to resume.


​


*R114.2 Unlawful continuance. *Any person who shall continue any work in or about the structure after having been

served with a stop work order, except such work as that person is directed to perform to remove a violation or unsafe condition,
​shall be subject to penalties as prescribed by law.


----------

